# Freeze marking a Palomino



## Ally_F (21 June 2011)

Hello, 

I have been considering getting my new pony freeze marked (she is already chipped) but was wondering when is best to have it done?

She is Palomino so in the summer she is a bright golden colour but in winter she is a very light cream colour, and I know that for greys they freeze mark differently then for darker coloured horses - so was wondering how the colour change would affect a freeze mark?

Also, I have seen on farm key that you can have the "number plate" type of freeze marking, or just mark them with the Omega sign (Micromark) to say that they are chipped. I have never heard of the Micromark type of freeze marking, and wondered what people thought of this idea? 

Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2011)

HI  I have  a palomino


  i chose a personalized one which reads his name . cost a little more but worth it i think.

  what they do with palominos ( unless very pale) is the same for the others holds it on for a mater of minutes which kills the colour pigment  so hair grows white in the form of numbers and letters

 on Grey they hold it on longer so kills hair so number reads balled..

  most done back unless grey its  done shoulder   a few have on neck so don't show for showing , but i think it wont show to burglar so they could take him or her.


don't know about micro mark  i think freeze mark is good enough


----------



## tigerlily12345 (25 June 2011)

the one im riding atm has a horseshoe, i think its cute and not very common.. i also know one with his name (TED) also nice


----------



## cally6008 (25 June 2011)

tigerlily - all that horseshoe means is that the horse is microchipped, it is common as lots of horses can have that particular mark if their owner chooses to have it done


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 June 2011)

My palomino was freezemarked when I bought him, but you could hardly see it, so I asked Farmkey to do him again on his shoulder (his last one was under his saddle). 
They left the irons on for much longer to actually kill the hair follicles, like they do with greys.
It didn't kill the follicles, so we are back to square one - freezemarked in the summer only!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2011)

misterjay said:



			My palomino was freezemarked when I bought him, but you could hardly see it, so I asked Farmkey to do him again on his shoulder (his last one was under his saddle). 
They left the irons on for much longer to actually kill the hair follicles, like they do with greys.
It didn't kill the follicles, so we are back to square one - freezemarked in the summer only!
		
Click to expand...

  you should phone them again  tell them not worked  we had to with one of ours


----------

